# FLUSH!!! - A Pheasant Hunting Story



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

You took me down memory lane and it was a great article. That really was a memorable morning and its hard to believe how long ago that was. Great article!!!


----------



## ronin (Jan 14, 2010)

a very nice story man.i actually felt i was there.wish you luck with your upcoming huntings.
i wish i'll have the same experience.

all the best


----------

